

AdBlock Plus offers a paid “don't block my ads” service - jitbit
https://blog.kissmetrics.com/is-adblock-killing-conversions/

======
_cipher_
I'm a bit skeptical about this "feature".

While as a developer I can understand _why_ companies scream against adblock
(and that applies also to simple blogs/etc), as a user I understand perfectly
that this is their own fault completely.

After so many years of companies serving pop-ups and ads that were not only
huge in size (pre-adsl era, yes I'm old :p) but also giving multiple seizures
and brain aneurisms, the only sane option is to just disable everything until
they find a sane model (for example, something that's not as intrusive,
something that does not cripple the site's layout nor it is so abstracting
that messes up with the user's reading).

------
ubertaco
...which is why I use uBlock:
[https://chrismatic.io/ublock/](https://chrismatic.io/ublock/)

